# Arimidex (cemproducts) question



## jix (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi All -

New to the site.  I am currently running a cycle of Test Cyp 400/wk and eq 400/wk.  In week 5 of my cycle and just began to fill gyno symptoms (chest is itchy, nipples itchy, a little pain, no lumps.)  I began taking liquidex from cemproducts two days ago (1 ml ed) and have not noticed anything yet.  How long does it normally take to see results?  Also, anyone have any feedback on cemproducts liquidex?  I have some Nolvadex as well.  Should I start running that simultaneously?

Thanks in advance for any feedback/advice.


----------



## cbohning (Oct 26, 2010)

jix said:


> Hi All -
> 
> New to the site.  I am currently running a cycle of Test Cyp 400/wk and eq 400/wk.  In week 5 of my cycle and just began to fill gyno symptoms (chest is itchy, nipples itchy, a little pain, no lumps.)  I began taking liquidex from cemproducts two days ago (1 ml ed) and have not noticed anything yet.  How long does it normally take to see results?  Also, anyone have any feedback on cemproducts liquidex?  I have some Nolvadex as well.  Should I start running that simultaneously?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback/advice.



you should have been running the the arim from day 1 of your cycle!! @ .25-.5mg ED.. Give it a couple more days you should start to feel the pain go away if not ADD the nolvadex @ 20mg ED untill symptoms are gone and then stop the nolvadex and continue running your arim

-how long is your cycle and what is your PCT?


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 26, 2010)

Give it a week or so before you start noticing anything with the dex.


----------



## jix (Oct 26, 2010)

cbohning,

Thanks for the feedback.  Cycle is 12 weeks and I plan to run clomid for PCT.  Schedule below.  What are your thoughts on liquidex from cemproducts?  

Clomid
day 1 300mg 
day 2-11 100mg ed (every day)
day 12-21 50 mg ed


----------



## jix (Oct 26, 2010)

Walnutz -

Thanks for the feedback.  Have you used liquidex before, or research chemicals from cemproducts?


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, cemproducts is good to go.


----------



## jix (Oct 26, 2010)

Walnutz,

Good deal.  Thanks again.


----------

